# Amplificador TDA7294 para sub woofer



## Audiorythmics (Abr 6, 2008)

les paso a explicar mi duda, estoy diseñando un amplificador de 75W x 4 con los integrados tda 7294. pero a esto yo queria agregarle un sub woofer, como quinta salida para poder usar 2.1 o 4.1 no se si se me entiende?

pero aca es donde yo no se. mi idea era hacer una quinta potencia con el tda 7294 es esto posible?

pero la señal para el sub woofer de donde la deberia tomar porq en el pre tengo 4 salidas de audio nada mas ( delantero izq y der, trasero izq y der)

y despues cuando tenga la señal amplificada que tipo de crossover le tengo que hacer para que funcione el sub woofer?
si tienen algun circuito de alguien que alla echo un subwoofer con el tda 7294

si no es posible con que integrado de potencia deberia hacerlo?

desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## santiago (Abr 6, 2008)

con el 7294 estereo muevo dos subwoofer de 15" que ademas de un tda8571j me dejaron un home theatre casero ahora mi dvd(por ej) tiene salida para subwoofer pero si no la dispones podes usar uno de los canales estereo y ponerle en la entada del amplificador un capacitor e ir probando sino ponele un trimer o capacitor variable y anda probando esto te larga una diferencia en los graves 
ahora para que lo vas a usar ?
ya que siempre o casi siempre se hacen amplificadores de menor potencia para los altos que para los medios, a su ves se hacen amplificadores de menor potencia para los medios que para los graves osea 
para tener una relacion audible te convenia armar amplificadores mas chicos y un subwoofer con el 7294 o sino armate 4 7294 y un subwoofer con stk4048 204w sobre 4 omhs es puro poder jeje 
entendes? 
salu2


----------



## Audiorythmics (Abr 6, 2008)

no, no es para un home theater osea no va a ir conectado al dvd.

mi idea es usarlo para pasar musica como un amplificador comun pero me encanta el sonido que le agrega el subwoofer 

el amplificador ya ta echo va osea ya ta todo diseñado para 4 potencias de tda7294 que entregan unos 75W max 
ese integrado que me dijiste a que voltaje trabaja porq mi fuente es de +-35v q uso para los tda

entonces si entendi bien tendria que la potencia del subwoofer ser casi un 100% mas grande que los parlantes?

la señal de audio para subwoofer de donde la tomaria?

gracias.

saludos


----------



## santiago (Abr 6, 2008)

Hey hey, ya volví, no, no digo eso solo te comento pero podrías buscarte otro amplificador de un poco mas de potencia, lo tomé como home theater ya que dijiste 4.1 bueno en definitiva el 5to amplificador trata de que sea de mas potencia y si no arma el mismo que anda bien para los graves. Ahora supongo que tus cuatro amplificadores los vas a usar en estereo, entonces al sub conectalo a una de las entradas (cualquiera de las 2) pero en la entrada ponele un capacitor en serie para refuerzo de los graves 
O probá un trimmer (capacitor variable) hasta que los graves te gusten efecto bass . Te van a quedar 2 amplificadores +2 amplificadores (estereo) y en una de las 2 entradas le ponés el woofer con el capacitor, yo te diría de 50uF X50V es mas facil que un crossover y a mi manera de escucharlo es mejor también.
Salu2.


----------



## Audiorythmics (Abr 6, 2008)

muchas gracias santixman

a ver si entendi, la señal la tomo de cualquiera de los 2 (si son estereo) y le pongo un capacitor en serie en la entrada y desp un capacitor en paralelo a la salida.

ahora la potencia cuanto mas tendria que ser aprox ? 150W? osea el doble? y si lo hago de misma potencia que pasa en tema sonido (para aprender)


saludos


----------



## zopilote (Abr 7, 2008)

Lo del condensador y la resistencia es la version de control de tonos en donde solo se deja que pase frecuencias medias, es verdad que funciona. Pero se escuchará la introducción de frecuencias indeseables, como la voz. Si te interesa, te mando este archivo que es muy difundido en este foro, le puede quitar la etapa de amplificador y quedarte con el filtro( es el más simple y operativo que pude encontrar) y le  colocas a uno con el TDA7294 ya sea en verson simple (75W) y en versión puente (120W) o paralela ( mayor de 150W, cosas ya tratadas en sus respectivo casos). 




etolipoz
----------


----------



## santiago (Abr 7, 2008)

NO audiorytmics solo un capacitor en la entrada y zepillote una solucion para tus interferencias es una jaula de faraday osea el gabinete conectado a tierra esto elimina todas las interferencias audibles
salu2


----------



## Audiorythmics (Abr 7, 2008)

mmm zopilote no llego a distinguir bien cual es el filtro en el circuito que me pasaste ,

seria hasta el 3er opamp?

la potencia entonces con 75 w? o 150w?
segun lo que lei los tda en paralelo no funcionan bien puede ser?

saludos


----------



## zopilote (Abr 8, 2008)

El filtro es como sigue. Y si quieres complicarte la vida tengo filtros com mas opams, pero no van al caso de que te gastes en  hace filtros subgraves.


----------



## Audiorythmics (Abr 8, 2008)

grax zopilote,

aca va mi analisis ,

la señal left/right la tomo del pre, eso le configuro los 3 opam (tl074), y luego esa señal la mando directo a la amplificación de 75W(tda 7294) esta bien?

ahora luego en la salida del tda tengo que agregarle algun capacitor ?

para los opamp en ves de 15v los puedo cambiar por 12v ya para el pre me manejo con esa tension,?

saludos,


----------



## zopilote (Abr 8, 2008)

Audiorythmics dijo:
			
		

> la señal left/right la tomo del pre, eso le configuro los 3 opam (tl074), y luego esa señal la mando directo a la amplificación de 75W(tda 7294) esta bien?


 Bien, lo captaste.



			
				Audiorythmics dijo:
			
		

> ahora luego en la salida del tda tengo que agregarle algun capacitor ?


No es necesario, coloca uno y lo comprobaras.



			
				Audiorythmics dijo:
			
		

> para los opamp en ves de 15v los puedo cambiar por 12v ya para el pre me manejo con esa tension,?


No hace mucha diferencia, usa los +/-12V


----------



## Pablo16 (Abr 9, 2008)

Hola.

El 'Terremoto' completo, me refiero al amplificador principalmente, funciona bien? o lo único que vale la pena es el filtro?

Saludos.


----------



## Audiorythmics (Abr 9, 2008)

al sacar la señal directa del pre, las 2 resistencias de 47k que limitan a la entrada izq y der las tendria que bajar , porq ese circuito esta contado para sacarlo directo de los parlantes, o no?

yo diria mandarle la señal directa o poner una resistencia de unos pares de k nomas,

o me toy confundiendo?

saludos


pd: pablo no la pontencia esa funciona aparentemente, entrega unos 60 o 50W sino me equivoco, pasa que yo mis son de 75W y el subwoofer deberia ser de mas potencia pero yo en mi caso al no poder lo hago igual que los demas parlantes,


----------



## kyosuke (Jun 6, 2008)

Increible..... este proyecto ya lo había visto, de hecho lo armé (intente) hace ya varios años, no me resultó el amplificador, y lo reemplaze por otro tambien transistorizado de 90W, una cosa, no les recomiendo armar la caja, ya que las dimensiones que se indican son para una bocina específica, busque manuales para el calculo del recinto, por último, respecto al filtro, me genera una pequeña distorsion (no digo ruido) y he montado este circuito varias veces, en placa prototipo, en placa impresa con mas de un  amplificador, diversas fuentes y a distintos niveles en la entrada; y la distorsion sigue ahi (como picos fuera de rango), por lo demás no he tenido problemas y la respuesta me parece mejor que la de cualquier otro circuito para sub que encontre por la red (claro sin contar la distorsion, seria perfecto).


----------



## sjindia (May 13, 2022)

zopilote dijo:


> Lo del condensador y la resistencia es la version de control de tonos en donde solo se deja que pase frecuencias medias, es verdad que funciona. Pero se escuchará la introducción de frecuencias indeseables, como la voz. Si te interesa, te mando este archivo que es muy difundido en este foro, le puede quitar la etapa de amplificador y quedarte con el filtro( es el más simple y operativo que pude encontrar) y le  colocas a uno con el TDA7294 ya sea en verson simple (75W) y en versión puente (120W) o paralela ( mayor de 150W, cosas ya tratadas en sus respectivo casos).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Files could not be extracted


----------



## Fogonazo (May 13, 2022)

sjindia dijo:


> Files could not be extracted





> Write in Spanish, *please !*



Escribe en español, *¡ Por favor !*


----------



## sjindia (May 13, 2022)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Escribe en español, *¡ Por favor !*


Thanks


----------



## Fogonazo (May 13, 2022)

sjindia dijo:


> Thanks


Write in Spanish, *please !*


----------

